# Hanging Notes, Cubase or my Midi Controller?



## DMDComposer (Jun 7, 2018)

I've been getting alot of midi notes hanging in Cubase and its driving me crazy. By alot I mean I can play roughly 4 bars and it'll start hanging a note. Sometimes MIDI Reset won't even fix it and I have to press alot of keys until it finally stops the hanged note.

I've narrowed it down to be only when I play notes in conjunction with my 2 midi controllers, my Casio PX-130 keyboard and my nanokontrol2 which I use for CC1, CC11, CC2 etc etc. When I use them together I'll get midi notes that hang. But when I just set the CC faders and then play the notes nothing hangs. 

I've dusted off my old Oxygen 25 to test other controllers. I do not get any hanging notes when using the modwheel+keyboard on the Oxygen 25. However when I use my Nanokontrol + Casio keyboard it hangs, if I use Nanokontrol + Oxygen 25 keyboard it hangs... if I use Casio Keyboard + oxygen 25 modwheel, it hangs... 

Lastly, this all happens in Cubase. I've tried standalone Kontakt and never get hanging notes. My guess is that Cubase will just start hanging when more than 1 midi controller is being used. Any ideas how to fix this or atleast ways to start getting to the core of this problem?

Thanks!


----------



## Jetzer (Jun 7, 2018)

Interesting, I've had some hanging notes lately (never had before) and now I think of it, it happened since I use a NanoKontrol 2. Before I used a fadermaster. Also on Cubase.


----------



## DMDComposer (Jun 7, 2018)

Jesse Heslinga said:


> Interesting, I've had some hanging notes lately (never had before) and now I think of it, it happened since I use a NanoKontrol 2. Before I used a fadermaster. Also on Cubase.



Do you still have your fadermaster to test this? I don't have any other stand-alone fader controller to rule out the nanokontrol 2.


----------



## Jetzer (Jun 8, 2018)

It never happened with the fadermaster, but it only happens occasionally now, so I don't really know if it only happens when I use the NanoKontrol. The Fadermaster is being repared so can't test now.


----------



## MarcusD (Jun 8, 2018)

Interesting, I'm also getting hanging notes occasionally using a Nektar Impact GX61. What's strange though, is it's only happens on certain libraries.


----------



## Si_Withenshaw (Jun 8, 2018)

I get the same thing when using my Fader Ctrl at the same time as playing notes in on my Studio Logic SL88.


----------



## DMDComposer (Jun 8, 2018)

MarcusD said:


> Interesting, I'm also getting hanging notes occasionally using a Nektar Impact GX61. What's strange though, is it's only happens on certain libraries.



I've noticed it happens more frequently with other libraries for me I can always get it to hang with Samplemodeling, or Adventure brass (just two off the top of my head). As well though if I'm using a legato patch lets say from spitfire chamber strings I won't get a hanged noted since I believe spitfire's legato script wont allow it however I'll get notes that won't play. Like running up a scale I'll get one or two notes that just never made a sound. I'm assuming this is caused or the resulting factor of the hanging notes still.



Si_Withenshaw said:


> I get the same thing when using my Fader Ctrl at the same time as playing notes in on my Studio Logic SL88.



Well with your information I can rule out that its not my nanokontrol2 and just that cubase is struggling when you use 2 controllers at once? =(


----------



## fixxer49 (Jun 8, 2018)

DMDComposer said:


> I've noticed it happens more frequently with other libraries for me I can always get it to hang with Samplemodeling, or Adventure brass (just two off the top of my head). As well though if I'm using a legato patch lets say from spitfire chamber strings I won't get a hanged noted since I believe spitfire's legato script wont allow it however I'll get notes that won't play. Like running up a scale I'll get one or two notes that just never made a sound. I'm assuming this is caused or the resulting factor of the hanging notes still.
> 
> 
> 
> Well with your information I can rule out that its not my nanokontrol2 and just that cubase is struggling when you use 2 controllers at once? =(


so far you've mentioned hanging notes only with Kontakt libraries. are you getting hanging notes with any non-Kontakt instruments?


----------



## trscomposer (Jun 8, 2018)

I had hanging notes with my controller and Sample Modeling's Trombones. The way I fixed it was by using MidiOX and LoopBe30 to route into cubase.

Keyboard controller into MidiOX -> Map to virtual midi cable 1 -> Virtual Midi cable into Cubase.

You're basically adding an extra step in the routing. I never looked into the specifics of it because it was fixed but maybe try this with LoopBe1 (it's free and so is MidiOX)


----------



## DMDComposer (Jun 8, 2018)

fixxer49 said:


> so far you've mentioned hanging notes only with Kontakt libraries. are you getting hanging notes with any non-Kontakt instruments?



Great idea. I just fired up cubase and opened PLAY and sadly yes. I got to hang twice within a minute of playing.



trscomposer said:


> I had hanging notes with my controller and Sample Modeling's Trombones. The way I fixed it was by using MidiOX and LoopBe30 to route into cubase.
> 
> Keyboard controller into MidiOX -> Map to virtual midi cable 1 -> Virtual Midi cable into Cubase.
> 
> You're basically adding an extra step in the routing. I never looked into the specifics of it because it was fixed but maybe try this with LoopBe1 (it's free and so is MidiOX)



Thanks for this idea. I'll try this as I'm open to any solution. Does this create alot of latency?


----------



## fixxer49 (Jun 8, 2018)

DMDComposer said:


> Great idea. I just fired up cubase and opened PLAY and sadly yes. I got to hang twice within a minute of playing.


oh that sux. i was going to suggest (if you hadn't already thought of it) to change the Kontakt settings to: "accept all notes off"


----------



## trscomposer (Jun 8, 2018)

DMDComposer said:


> Thanks for this idea. I'll try this as I'm open to any solution. Does this create alot of latency?



Zero latency added as far as I am aware. Give it a shot, I'm sure it should be possible to set up multiple controllers with this as well.


----------



## DMDComposer (Jun 8, 2018)

trscomposer said:


> Zero latency added as far as I am aware. Give it a shot, I'm sure it should be possible to set up multiple controllers with this as well.


This is fantastic. So far *knock on wood* I haven't had a midi note hang. And if I do in the future its gotta be far less as I played for a few minutes straight with no hangs at all. This is such a relief. It's bothersome I have to use a third-party system and I really hope Cubase can fix this in the future (if it is cubase...) but I'm happy that you showed me this great work-around. Thanks!

I'll post if I continue running into them and give this test a full work day with it. As of now though I'm excited.


----------



## trscomposer (Jun 8, 2018)

DMDComposer said:


> It's bothersome I have to use a third-party system



If you save the profile on MidiOX then just add it to your startup folder it's all ready to go from when you boot your system as it's running in the background. You only need to set it up once


----------



## DMDComposer (Jun 8, 2018)

trscomposer said:


> If you save the profile on MidiOX then just add it to your startup folder it's all ready to go from when you boot your system as it's running in the background. You only need to set it up once


Genius!, I'll do that now thank you.


----------



## trscomposer (Jun 8, 2018)

DMDComposer said:


> Genius!, I'll do that now thank you.


Let me know if you have trouble, at work at the moment so will reply through the weekend when I can.


----------



## MarcusD (Jun 8, 2018)

DMDComposer said:


> I've noticed it happens more frequently with other libraries for me I can always get it to hang with Samplemodeling, or Adventure brass (just two off the top of my head). As well though if I'm using a legato patch lets say from spitfire chamber strings I won't get a hanged noted since I believe spitfire's legato script wont allow it however I'll get notes that won't play. Like running up a scale I'll get one or two notes that just never made a sound. I'm assuming this is caused or the resulting factor of the hanging notes still.(



For me it mainly happens on CineBrass Core (latest version), but to-be-honest, that library's broke. Mic positions don't work on patches. The CC hangs are happening on the Horns Patches for me. Not had an issue with Sample Modeling brass, running on v3.


----------



## Si_Withenshaw (Jun 8, 2018)

trscomposer said:


> I had hanging notes with my controller and Sample Modeling's Trombones. The way I fixed it was by using MidiOX and LoopBe30 to route into cubase.
> 
> Keyboard controller into MidiOX -> Map to virtual midi cable 1 -> Virtual Midi cable into Cubase.
> 
> You're basically adding an extra step in the routing. I never looked into the specifics of it because it was fixed but maybe try this with LoopBe1 (it's free and so is MidiOX)



The work around seems to work for me too! Thanks for posting this!!


----------



## MarcusD (Jun 15, 2018)

Ok so I've tried the above suggestion, and still getting midi hangs. It's only on specific notes when using a lower octave on my keyboard. Does it on ALL libraries. Tried a factory reset / reinstall of keyboard drivers and still getting the issue. Could a cubase file have become corrupt? 

Nektar Impact GX61


----------



## Hywel (Jun 15, 2018)

Could it be that your keyboard is occasionally "forgetting" to send Note Off messages, or that they're getting lost in other data that's being sent?

I had this problem with a very old MIDI keyboard - really very annoying - I sympathise with you.

Hywel


----------



## MarcusD (Jun 15, 2018)

No, all the notes are triggering on and off correctly. I just did a factory reset, and then it worked fine. But now its doing the same thing again... Literally only started acting like this about an hour ago. Wondering if Cubase has got corrupt file or if Kontakt is being weird. It's so annoying :((


----------



## MarcusD (Jun 15, 2018)

Ok, so was recording a video to show you guys and discovered it's actually a possible bug with Cubase and the Media bay. Somehow, my presets have become randomly corrupt?? Patches don't function correctly when loaded from the media bay. Here's the video, a painful process of discovery... :


----------



## DMDComposer (Jun 15, 2018)

MarcusD said:


> Ok, so was recording a video to show you guys and discovered it's actually a possible bug with Cubase and the Media bay. Somehow, my presets have become randomly corrupt?? Patches don't function correctly when loaded from the media bay. Here's the video, a painful process of discovery... :



Thanks for the vid. Thats really weird. I don't have a clue for a solution but I feel your pain. I ended up going with the 3rd party solution using MIDI-OX to fix my hanging notes problem but it wasn't a fix just a workaround. I agree that Cubase is the problem with the hanging notes and I wish Cubase would really figure this out since hanging notes been going on forever with them it seems.


----------



## José Herring (Mar 19, 2020)

Curious if this is still happening. It just started happening with me. Doesn't matter what instrument. I use Cubase 9.5 still with Nanocontrol and a Roland Keyboard. I notice that I get hanging notes when I use the cc1 slider on the nano. 

It's never happened before and I've had the same setup for years. The only thing I've updated was my video drivers.


----------



## DMDComposer (Mar 19, 2020)

josejherring said:


> Curious if this is still happening. It just started happening with me. Doesn't matter what instrument. I use Cubase 9.5 still with Nanocontrol and a Roland Keyboard. I notice that I get hanging notes when I use the cc1 slider on the nano.
> 
> It's never happened before and I've had the same setup for years. The only thing I've updated was my video drivers.


I actually don't know personally if this is still happening as I'm on 10.5. However, once I was introduced to midi-ox and sending my nano-kontrol and keyboard as one controller instead of two, I've never had the hanging note problem again.

I'm not sure what caused the hanging exactly but try Midi-ox.

Cheers!


----------



## José Herring (Mar 19, 2020)

I'll give Midi Ox and shot. Personally I've never really had an issue until just recently. I blamed Play 6 because it started happening around the time I upgraded from my stable Play 3 which I used for years without upgrading. But, then it started happening to every soft synth, Zebra 2, Kontakt, ect running in Cubase.

Seems odd to have to use a 3rd party midi app to run Cubase. But, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## shomynik (Mar 22, 2020)

Just went through troubleshooting this since I recently got those symptoms. The midi ox solution didn't work for me BUT I solved it by turning off WiFi :/ I always knew that WiFi could cause all kinds of latencies but last year I didn't have any problems with it so I countinued using it since both of my Ethernet ports are used for slaves (full bandwith, direct connections without switches).

Also, prior to trying turning off WiFi, I disabled explorer tumbnails as I noticed (by monitoring processes with the Process Explorer) that cashing those was making CPU spikes.

So for anyone with midi hanging problem in Windows, it's worth trying both.


----------



## NickA (Aug 5, 2020)

It's not just Cubase. I'm in Logic and I'm having problems with hanging notes using a Studiologic keyboard - and, like other correspondents here, it's with only one instrument maker, in my case, Ample Sound guitars (5 of them). No issue with a wide range of other libraries - Spitfire, Strezov, XLN, Vienna, NI, East-West etc.

The notes that hang on are completely random. And it is only with the keyboard, as using Logic's QWERTY window as a controller is fine. It happems in record and playback, but not if I export as midi file and re-import.

Nick


----------



## NickA (Aug 5, 2020)

Should have said in the previous, I'm on Mac (High Sierra), so I don't think the MidiOX solution is available.

Nick


----------



## synthesizerwriter (Aug 5, 2020)

This type of problem can be caused by MIDI Interfaces running out of processing bandwidth. CCs can generate a lot of MIDI messages. There's a basic investigation of 'Mod wheel messages into MIDI Interfaces' here: 

http://blog.synthesizerwriter.com/2017/01/midi-interfaces-and-modulation-wheel.html


----------

